# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Kerkese per krijimin e grupit "Kendi i Basteve Sportive"

## BlueBaron

Vura re ekzistojne nje grup, nje kend dhe pese komunitete fetare. Dua te pyes, a eshte e mundur qe edhe ne te apasionuarit e sportit dhe te basteve sportive te krijojme "Kendi i Basteve Sportive" ???

----------


## Uriel

Nuk mjafton hapsira e futbollit si forum, per te diskutuar edhe bastet sportive? Nje kend i tille, pervec se koeficenteve qe ndryshojne nga java ne jave nuk do te sillte asgje produktive. Madje nuk do hapeshin me shume se 3-4 tema. 

Do te sugjeroja; me versionin e ri te forumit, antaret mund te krijojne grupe neper profilet e tyre. Shqyrtoje njehere si alternative.

Gjith te mirat!

----------


## BlueBaron

OK. Zere sikur nuk e thashe. Mund t'a mbyllesh temen.

----------

